# Billing Software



## twolfe (Dec 4, 2007)

Family practice physician is starting up his own practice-what are some of the billing software you use in your office?


----------



## cedwards (Dec 4, 2007)

I worked for a Gastroenterology practice for 5 years.  We used Medical Manager.  I loved it!  It was so user friendly.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 4, 2007)

thank you-


----------



## mmelcam (Dec 4, 2007)

We use Medisoft. I am not too fond of this software. I find it very hard to read when looking back into patient account activity.


----------



## Anduiza05 (Dec 4, 2007)

Our Clinic currently uses Nextgen, it has the capability to do everything at once.   From office visits, to billing and collections.  Nextgen also has a great EMR they have developed,we are not there yet but are looking forward to this technology.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 4, 2007)

medisoft was one the dr was looking into-i will keep that in mind when we get a demo-thank you---


----------



## ABrown (Dec 5, 2007)

Try www.advancedmd.com  - It's a web based billing software package that has loads of great options and pricing availability. It saves you having to buy a license and hardware for a server-based system because they maintain the server for you. You can access your accounts from anywhere and it has program features that are comparative with any other billing software out there. It has customizable reporting, and 24/7 tech support. It also provides claim scrubbing software BEFORE it gets to the clearinghouses so you can catch mistakes much faster.  

This is coming from a hard-line Mysis program lover. I worked on Mysis back when they were called "Medic" and it was, and probably still is, the best performing billing program out there, including Medical Manager, which IMHO comes a close second. Mysis is a really great system, but it costs an arm, leg, your first born, and several grandchildren to own and operate. 

The main advantage of the web-based versions is the cost and convenience. Check out their web site and then if you're interested, you can contact Bryan Backenstoss at bryanb@advancedmd.com. Yes, he's a sales man, but he is a really nice guy who is more into you loving his product than a hard line sales approach. He can take you thru a step by step evaluation of the system and what it does. 

Good luck!!
-Amy


----------



## twolfe (Dec 6, 2007)

thank you--
and i am wondering--do all these software programs that you purchase have a monthly fee you need to pay for submitting claims? we both assumed you could purchase a software program-put ithe info into the system press a button and off the claim goes-i no its more involved then that but we didnt think we would need to pay a monthly fee if we were doing our own billing.


----------



## vrich63 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Monthly fees*

Most software do have a monthly maintenance fee. It would be in you best interest to pay for maintenance. There are many advanteges to this plan. Something could go wrong at any point. Unless someone on your staff is computer savy you will need to call for support. I make a point to watch whoever comes to my office and learn of to do minor repair issues. Sometime there are hourly rates to come to your office for some issues.

In in terms of software for a small office, Medical Manager is a good one. If you have questions, do hesitate to contact me.

vrich63@msn.com
Venice Richardson


----------



## rthames052006 (Dec 14, 2007)

I work for a large Internal med practice and we just started using Medent on Nov 1, 2007 and I must say we used Medical Manager for the past 10 years and after only 1 month I really love this system, their support team is wonderful and get back to you in a timely manner unlike medical manager ( sage software) 

If you have any questions about it feel free to email me privately.

Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------



## bpross10 (Dec 26, 2007)

I uswe Medisoft for two different practices and with one it is great and the other one bought a "cheaper" version that is not so great. Medisoft is affordable and does not have to have a monthly fee for support. If you go with Medisoft, I would advise using Computer Zone in NC for support. Sandy knows all there is to know about Medisoft.


----------



## meganpoelzer (Dec 26, 2007)

*software*

We use Medics Elite by Advanced Data Systems for a 5 dr. internal medicine practice. It is very user friendly and is windows based unlike medical manager.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Dec 26, 2007)

Medent is excellent. In my last practice we went with the total electronic package. It is very user friendly and they spell their costs out. There is no charge for electronic claim submission with them. They are also CCHIT certified and if you are looking ahead to EMR you want to make sure you deal with a company that is certified.


----------



## KimmHall (Dec 26, 2007)

I have used several different software systems, but I am currently using Ntierprise by Allscripts and A4Health and we like it pretty well. It is windows based and easy to use. They make it very easy to stream line and be practically paperless. We evaluated Nextgen and that was really good too. Medical Managers support is awful and I never had much luck with Mysis support either but Mysis has great software as well. The Ntierprise software has great interface options such as EMR, and Labcorp with a good EMR module as well. Megawest also had a pretty good PMS but I am sorry I can't remember the name of it .  Monthly fees are a part of these systems but are worth it in the event of major problems.


----------



## kbreeden (Jan 6, 2008)

Stay away from Cerner the software is Intuition now. It is a windows based system easy to begin using. Has terrible support and reporting. Hard to follow up on claims and has no collection module.
Kristi


----------



## katie1241 (Jan 7, 2008)

I own a billing company... I go into offices and help physicians pull themselves out of the pit of hell. 

Let me tell you what NOT to get. 

Do NOT get Medisoft. They SUCK. As far as customer support etc.

Do NOT get Altapoint.

NextGen is very cool, but very expensive. 

We currently use MARS...which is fantastic, but a very comprehensive system and not to easy on the pocketbook. 

If your office is small, for the price and user capability, I may recommend EZ Healthcare. They have the best support ever.

(I could go on forever, if you want to talk more, mail me privately at katie1241@hotmail.com!)

Hope this helps!


----------

